
Panicking over Covid-19? Stay calm, listen to Dilbert - aspen97
https://www.ciol.com/panicking-covid-19-stay-calm-listen-dilbert/
======
smacktoward
_> Scott Adams... a top political analyst_

I can’t help it, I LOLed.

